# All about the heart



## Denise1952 (Aug 29, 2014)

especially arrhythmia.

Lots of you know, since about 3 weeks previous to this last, July 10th, I had started having shortness of breath while hiking a hill I could practically run up I'd done it so much.  At the time, I "knew" (or thought I did) that it was coming time to change out my pacemaker I had put in back in 97.  I was diagnosed with a 3rd degree heart block.  So for about the next 8 years, I had my life back, no restrictions, no pills necessary, the pacemaker did it's job until 2005 when I was swimming and began to feel "that" way again (lack of oxygen to my muscles, and light-headed).  So in I went to get a new pm.  Worked great, just like the first until the 3 weeks before July 10th this year.

Naturally, I assumed same deal, just need my new pm now.  The docs said they couldn't find a thing wrong with my pm, and that it had at least 2 months to go before it needed replacement.  More tests, and 2 emergency room visits (during the second they admitted me) I was prepared for my 3rd implant.  They did say that they were going to go ahead now and replace the pm to see if that would take care of the shortness of breath etc.  Just before the surgery, they finally sent in some folks to test me "on exertion" so they had me walk down a flight of stairs, then back up.  I knew this was maybe the only chance I'd get to show them what was happening (during other tests I was flat on my back) because it ONLY happened on exertion, and I told them over and over again.  Well it showed something, but I figure now, not enough exertion, the stairs were one flight, easy.

Ok, so yes, they saw some arrhythmia in the printouts, they all huddled and discussed it.  Then, the cardio came in to let me know they were indeed going to replace my pm.

Well it didn't fix me, in short.  Same thing, except I had to move to my sisters as my rental went away do to the owners moving back from Korea.  Ok, a blessing in disguise??  I got all my paperwork transferred, picked a new GP/internal med doc with cardiology training.  When I saw he had that training, I naturally picked him. My first visit was a week ago to help him become familiar with my history, and right away, he set me up for stress tests (on a treadmill).  I just had my second visit yesterday, and within about 2 or 3 minutes, he said ok, we're done.  I got down, and he was busy reading all the results, and also, he pushed me hard by inclining the treadmill, and so he ended up with the whole picture.

He showed me how my heart was going along great, then where it flipped out, and what I was "feeling" was finally showing up on paper.  I'm not kidding you guys, I was starting to think it was all in my head  So I am grateful to have found my new doc, and he will be referring me to specialists after he examines all the data.  I am both relieved, and a bit frightened since there is more then what the pm is fixing now.  Or what it fixed before, it isn't fixing now.

Any feedback welcome.  I went from hiking a steep hill with no problem, to not being able to, that fast.  The only anger I am feeling is why didn't the other docs put me on some sort of exertion when I told them over and over, and so did my gal-friend (that is like a pitbull) that is when it happened.  All the doc visits, 3 nights in the hospital, and no one thinks to get me on a treadmill??  I asked by the way, and they said they didn't have the equipment there to do that.  Well my cardio has it, so why didn't they send me there, it's in the same freakin building as the hospital!!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 29, 2014)

Denise, that sounds similar to how mine started out with the arrhythmia when it first started causing me problems. I had had some episodes of a-fib, but it happened at random times, and usually after i went to bed for the night; so even when I went to see the doctor; they said my heart was working fine, and that I had a strong heart. 
Over time, the a-fib started happening more often; but I would still go out for 3-4 mile walks with my dog every day, went horseback riding, shoveled snow----all the things I needed, or wanted to do. This was in 2002. 

After Bobby and I got married, I had a case of the flu, and I think maybe the infection got into my heart; and by early 2003, I could barely walk from the house out to the mailbox. I went to the doctor again, and he diagnosed me with almost constant a-fib and the CHF as a result. 
They treated me with medication, but over the years, my heart just continued to get progressively worse.  By this year, my heart EF was down below 25%, and that is when my doctor decided to try the operation instead. 
By then, I could barely walk outside long enough to water my flowers, and the rest of the gardening was beyond what I could do; so Bobby had to dig the holes for plants, and help with the planting of them. 

I think the sooner they can get you out of the a-fib, the better it will be, otherwise it will continue to damage your heart, and you might end up with the CHF also.


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi lady,

Thank you for writing.  I admit this is upsetting, I am spoiled because the pm has always worked and I have lived normal (as normal as an abbynormal, lol, can live) been active etc.

I was just reading about pm's and how they correct the a-fib, but if they don't, then there are a few things listed that it could be.  I think I have a good GP, but also, I hear there is a very good Cardio here in Coos Bay.  I can only hope.  You surely have courage because just the little shortness of breath I've experienced is terrible, with the muscles feeling like they weight 400 lbs  I won't ask here what the operation was, but if you want to share, please feel welcome to write to me about it.

When I was first diagnosed in 97, my GP told me that if I didn't get a pacemaker (or wait, sorry, it was my cardiologist) that my heart would enlarge in order to try a compensate.  Something like that, and the doc said an enlarged heart is very dangerous as well. Denise PS big hugs for all you've been through (((((((((((HFL)))))))))))


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 29, 2014)

Thank you for the hug, and here is one back for you, Denise ! 
The operation that I had was called a convergent procedure. It is actually two procedures in one. After they put me out, the first doctor went in through the center of the chest, and basically scraped the outside of my heart; to try and stop it from following the paths that it had been taking which caused the a-fib. Then, they took me into another operation room, and the second doctor went up through the vein and into the inside of my heart and scraped that part. 
This is a fairly new procedure. Before , they usually only did either the outside, or the inside; but Vanderbilt in Nashville started doing the convergent surgery, and found that it is much more successful at stopping the a-fib than just doing the single surgery was. 
I am sure that my heart has been enlarging over the years, trying to compensate for the a-fib and leaky valve; which also contributed to the CHF.  I had no insurance to get medical treatment until I turned 65, and then the Medicare/Medicaid enabled me to actually see a cardiologist on a regular basis. If I had been able to get treatment for it earlier; I am sure that I could have been doing a whole lot better at this point. 
Whether this will also help the heart failure remains to be seen, but my doctor thinks that without the constant a-fib; that the CHF may improve also; although the heart will probably always be enlarged.


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 29, 2014)

Thank goodness you got your insurance, I know I had uninsured surgeries, which ruined my credit, although many folks don't count those, like for credit checks.

Thing is, we both have insurance now. We can hope for the best on you procedure, it sounds good so far, and the fact that you take good care of yourself with nutrition etc. sounds like you are way ahead of the game!  I hope we stay in touch once in awhile as it's good to talk to someone that understands, as much as we can for each other.  Yours is much more serious then mine, but still, we have a few things in common  Keep me posted, I will always be glad to know how you are doing Denise  PS I passed on the info on the pineapple (or was it grapefruit, lol) well, it was the link you posted I gave it to my sis, and I am going to use it as well, ty much!!


----------



## oldman (Aug 29, 2014)

I think I may have told this story before, but because I have an excuse of being a senior citizen, I forget. When I worked, I was a pilot for a major carrier. We have to take a physical once per year by a company doc because that way there is no cheating. All my physicals were fine until, I don't know, maybe 10 years before I retired. He said your EKG wasn't normal. OK, so now what. I need a stress test. OK, I get that done. Doc says that my stress test is not normal and that I may need a valve replacement. Holy Crap! Now what do I do. Heart cath is ordered. No problems. I have PVC's and nothing to worry about. Just take this little pill when you feel your heart doing summersaults (sp?). 

Go back to running two miles a day, five days a week and no problem. Now, I am diagnosed with some kind of anemia and have to slow down on the running. Other than that, I feel really well.

I hope that you also return to a normal life. Nothing beats being healthy and being able to enjoy even the boring stuff. I remember seeing a sign on my supervisor's desk some years back. It read something like: "Life is great. Go out and enjoy it all you can. This is no dress rehearsal."


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 29, 2014)

Stuff happens don't it OM, I like that saying too 

One thing we can be sure of in life is change, oh yeah, and we'll all die one day, LOL!!


----------



## happycanuk (Aug 31, 2014)

I hope they find your problem and get it dealt with.  Nothing worse than that elephant that sits on your chest.  4 yrs. ago I couldn't walk very far at all.  I would be out of breath and wheezing.  Ended up in the ER and had a DVT and Pulmonary Emboli.  Just about bit the bullet there.  I had been having episodes of AFib and the meds didn't seem to be working anymore.  I have had AFIB for 11 yrs and I am now waiting for a Catheter Ablation.  Was scheduled for of 03 June, but it got cancelled and summer happened.  Seems that they are short of anaesthesiologists and I sure do want to be sound asleep for the procedure.

Happyflowerlady - nice to hear that you have had surgery and that you are starting to feel better.

They say it takes 3 months after an ablation for the swelling in the heart to go down.  Can't say that I am looking forward to it, but in another way, I am.  Just would like for it to go away.  I don't have a heart problem, only an electrical wiring problem; I don't want to have a heart problem because of the time it takes to get it looked after.


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 31, 2014)

Sorry to hear of your heart issues as well, seems a lot of us are dealing with things to do with our hearts.  I don't have a clear diagnosis, yet.  Except for what they called it in 97 when it all started, 3rd degree AV node block.  Could be the same issue, maybe wires aren't connecting as they should.  Guess all I can do is wait to see the results of further tests. I go back on the 10th.  Gads I hate the wait.  I can't walk as far now, not without being out of breath, and that is on flat surfaces.  Yesterday I took a leisurely walk along the beach, then the botanical gardens to shoot photos.  By the time I got home, all I could do was lie down and sleep for 2 hours.  Very unusual so something seems to be progressively worse.  Guess I best stay close to home, and with my sis until appt.

It seems odd but in my area doctors seems scarce, and seems Emergency room techs are so busy, they just sort of hurry you through, and unless they are sure you are dying, you just get sent home.  I don't like how many times I have told them things, and I am still not tested for them.  Oh well, seems we are all up against it these days.  Good, bloody luck to all of us hey:awman::help1:


----------



## Ina (Aug 31, 2014)

Denise, When will you be able to get Medicare? Maybe they will pay more attention with that. :wave:


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 31, 2014)

I have good insurance, in fact I feel some of the tests are just taking advantage of the good insurance I have.  But maybe just the process of ilimination. From what my friends tell me about their medicare coverage (with no supplemental) my insurance beats theirs hands down.  Really, my biggest issue (mental/emotional) is the fact I can't do what I was doing.  Now I am getting a taste of what so many others have gone through, like a total, lifestyle change.  I don't want to be a couch potato, but if it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, it's probably a couch potato, LOL!

Oh surely they have something going in the medical field that can fix this.  It was fixed, now the same fix isn't working.


----------



## Ina (Aug 31, 2014)

What kind do you have?


----------



## Athos (Sep 1, 2014)

I have taken treadmill tests and it was more than 2 minutes. More like 6 minutes. I can usually do 20 minutes at a medium speed and
elevation at the gym.

I don't think I could hike a steep hill very far. My doc advised against it but I am pre-op.

My doc has the annoying habit of laughing during a visit. Nothing funny about it all!


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 1, 2014)

man, my doc is way serious, I try to get him to smile by teasing him a bit  I am glad he is so serious about the wellness of his patients though  I feel I am in way, good hands.  I am getting more tired quicker now then earlier on.  I may have to call my doc, and let him know in case he wants to move my appt up.  The 10th is a long way from today.  I just went to the super market, normally easy-street, saw people running, walking and enjoying the sunshine.  Wanted to cry, but as I mentioned earlier I think, we learn to deal with whatever hits us in this life, and I will learn if things remain like this for some reason.

Athos, are you getting a pacemaker or other type of op?  No need to share it unless you care to, I respect your privacy Denise


----------



## Raven (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello Denise, So sorry you are not feeling well and get out of breath easily.  I know how you love to take
walks with your camera and get great nature pictures.
I hope you get some answers when you have your appointment on the 10th.
I will be thinking of you and hope you get the help you need for your heart condition.


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 1, 2014)

Raven said:


> Hello Denise, So sorry you are not feeling well and get out of breath easily.  I know how you love to take
> walks with your camera and get great nature pictures.
> I hope you get some answers when you have your appointment on the 10th.
> I will be thinking of you and hope you get the help you need for your heart condition.



Thanks Raven, so nice of you to write.  I have a lot of faith in this new, internal med. doc.  Just a gut-instinct but I feel secure with him.  I think he is the type to not give up, or let anyone else "drop the ball" until we get the answers.  I've heard him "give orders" to his supporting staff and they jump to it.  Also, they like him, I can tell, so a very good team.

I mentioned it earlier I think, but I was sick about having to leave my home in Roseburg, but this is all a blessing in disguise I think.  Even though I think the docs screwed up in Roseburg, I was familiar, so I didn't want to "change" but I am so glad it worked out the way it did

hugs, Denise


----------



## Pam (Sep 1, 2014)

Wishing you all the very best, Denise and hope your problems can soon be sorted.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 1, 2014)

Denise, has your doctor checked you for heart failure ?  I think a lot of my breathing/air problems come from the CHF rather than the a-fib. I had the a-fib for many years, and was still able to do a lot of things up until the heart failure started getting so much worse. Once that happened, breathing became laborious, and even when I was breathing, it still seemed like I was starving for oxygen. 
The way that they check mine is to do an echocardiogram, which is basically the same as an ultrasound, and they can look at the heart and measure things to see what is the percentage of functioning. My EF (ejection fraction) used to be around 40%, and I still had trouble, but I was able to walk a lot more, ride my bike, and do all the yardwork and weedeating. 
Once my heart went down to the 23% EF, then no matter what, I couldn't breathe, and could barely start the weedeater, and if I ran it for even 5 minutes; I had to go inside and lay down and rest for at least a half hour. 
This summer, even walking around with the hose to water the flowers wore me out that bad.

The things you are describing sound a lot like what happened to me; so I was thinking maybe they have checked out this possibility for you as well ?  Or should, if they haven't.


----------



## Ina (Sep 1, 2014)

Denise, I'll keep holding you in my thoughts, and I know that with your determination you'll do well. :wave:


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 1, 2014)

thanks Ina and Pam, 

I think I finally met a doctor that is as persistent as I am, LOL  We'll get'er done


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Denise, has your doctor checked you for heart failure ?  I think a lot of my breathing/air problems come from the CHF rather than the a-fib. I had the a-fib for many years, and was still able to do a lot of things up until the heart failure started getting so much worse. Once that happened, breathing became laborious, and even when I was breathing, it still seemed like I was starving for oxygen.
> The way that they check mine is to do an echocardiogram, which is basically the same as an ultrasound, and they can look at the heart and measure things to see what is the percentage of functioning. My EF (ejection fraction) used to be around 40%, and I still had trouble, but I was able to walk a lot more, ride my bike, and do all the yardwork and weedeating.
> Once my heart went down to the 23% EF, then no matter what, I couldn't breathe, and could barely start the weedeater, and if I ran it for even 5 minutes; I had to go inside and lay down and rest for at least a half hour.
> This summer, even walking around with the hose to water the flowers wore me out that bad.
> ...



I don't think we've gone further on tests other than those to do with the pacemaker.  Although, something else showed on that last treadmill test.  I know the doc will find what is wrong, I know it!  I know that "starving for oxygen feeling" at least as far as in my muscles, as well as just knowing you are not getting enough.  Even sitting down, there are times when I feel like I am not getting enough, it's so weird.  I have had one, ultrasound which basically focused on the wires in my heart before the procedure, also the valves. They guy showed me around my heart.  

I know that if they aren't looking for something specific, they don't always find "other" problems.  It's frustrating because "while" they are in there, why aren't they checking everything, beats me!  I rest a lot now, after almost any activity, I am tired.  As far as I know, my heart beats at around 70, resting it is never to go below 60.  Well, on the printouts, it drops off to I don't know how low, he didn't say.  It just spazzes out.  My heart is 100% dependent on the pm.  Or it is using the pm 100% of the time.  I may be confused on that but on my own, when this all started, my heart would not go above 40.  I don't know now.

I try to get all the info I can, but it is hard because they can't spend all day with you, teaching you all they know, but I learn as I go what is going on "in there".

I sure appreciate you sharing all that has happened to you HFL, I am going to be asking some questions about other things going wrong in my heart, or is it ALL still to do with one thing, 3rd Degree AV Node Block.  Thanks again, Denise


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 1, 2014)

Denise, I hope they can find out what's wrong, and you can feel better soon. :love_heart:


----------

